# How to put mud on outside corner for second coating?



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I use the larger knife to apply the mud then smooth it out with the same knife. Unless my arm is beat from the days work then I sometimes cheat and use a smaller knife to apply. I think whatever floats your boat is the way to go.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, but I probably didn't explain myself clear enough, I was asking should I apply mud for the whole length of corner or a bit at a time, before sweeping the long edge knife,

anyhow, I found out from the weekend experience, it should be apply to whole length or longest length you can sweep, then sweep it all with one stroke...


----------

